# Ann Arbor Winners and Show Photos



## scrubbinrims (Jul 7, 2014)

Maybe you folks already know this, but I checked this morning (after looking for weeks after the show) and the Ann Arbor winners and their bicycles are posted on the facebook link below.

https://www.facebook.com/annarborclassicbikeshowandswap

Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

For us non-Facebook folks it would be nice if the website photos section was updated for this year as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2014)

Geez, all Huffmans at the top.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 7, 2014)

*Thanks for pics*

Thanks for the link to pics and thanks
to those responsible for the posting of them
and the hosts of Ann Arbor.
Unfortunately I had a res, but could not
make it this year.
Looking forward to 2015 at Ann Arbor!
Wes Pinchot


----------

